# Goat has no self control



## mjoe (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a 6 month old alpine x nubian. His name is Curly but it should be spazz. He just has no self control, jumping on cattle panels and people, hoarding while feeding grain, trying to sneak out the door when you open it, etc. The spray bottle just doesn't work with him even with a water vinager mix and when it does it's very very short term. A big problem is he is over powering my year old during feeding time. I would get rid of him in a heartbeat cause of his behavior and he is so loud but when we hike, he seems to have that go getter attitude and he is always right behind following me. Witch keeps the other goats following. I'm at the cross road on wether to keep him or sell him, I'd hate to get rid if him if it seems he could be a potential packer. Would a shock collar work? I'm thinking this is my last option.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You just described pretty much every 6 month old goat who hasnt been taught / trained. Empty that water bottle and take charge. In the eyes of this goat, you are a play toy. If it jumps up on you, knee him in the chest. Rushing in on grain and feed. Put it out first and then physically hold him back or tie him up within watching distance. If and when he calms down, then let him join. If he doesnt calm down, let the others finish the grain. If its the hay, make him wait 30 minutes and then let him join. OR start smacking him on the nose or swatting his ears. You have already let it go on for to long so you are going to have a tough time of it. Not to mention he has Nubian blood and his young age is a factor as well.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Rather like puppies.
If it is cute now. What will it look like when
he is 200 lbs. 
You have to nip it in the bud.
I would pack a staff. And use it for
blocking. Do not beat the goat. but tap
him on the snout. Ask for your space.
When at the gate use the word "back"
Use the staff if he crowds you.

Throwing him on the ground is suppose to
work. But It never has for me. I have often
wondered about throwing mine on the ground
then Hog tieing him. Like the calf ropers do.
Then I could leave him longer. And come
let him up and he would appreciate and 
gain a bit more respect. 

It is going to take some work but it is do able.
I know nothing about shock collars on goats...


----------



## mjoe (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for all your input. The family vote is to get rid of him, so he will be going to the sale barn next week.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Where do you live? If you're in Colorado, post a photo. You never know, I might buy him. I like incorrigible Alpine/Nubian crosses. I have some experience in that area.  

Sounds to me like it wouldn't be too hard to fix his problems, actually. Go to a feed store and buy a buggy whip or a dressage whip, and when he mobs you or chases the other goats at feeding time, give him some good sharp smacks until he backs off. We've been having to do this with our big wether recently, since our young goat gets a lot more grain than he does. He gobbles his down at the speed of light so he can eat hers too. Well, I went and dusted off the old buggy whip and laid down the law. Goats are very smart and they don't hold grudges about that kind of thing. 

A garden hose with a nice powerful sprayer works wonders as well. Combine any punishment with a vocal reprimand and before long, all you have to use is the voice command and they know you mean business. Our younger Alpine doe is just now six months old, and she's starting to push the boundaries a bit too. We're having to teach her not to mob at feeding time, not to butt the basement door, not to climb the patio fence, and not to eat hair or jump on people. Nearly every animal goes through a "teenager" stage at some point, but with a quality animal it's definitely worth the time to train them past it.


----------



## mjoe (Dec 26, 2009)

Nanno said:


> Where do you live? If you're in Colorado, post a photo. You never know, I might buy him. I like incorrigible Alpine/Nubian crosses. I have some experience in that area.


I wish I lived in CO, but I'm in northern MN.


----------

